# Living in Guadalajara...Relocating to Monterrey



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

So I have been in Guadalajara for almost 3 months, and even though the weather is amazing, I am already ready for a change.

I have an amiga who lives in Monterrey, and she said to come and live with her. I am currently attending the University in Guadalajara for a masters but I can take them online while living in Monterrey.

To people living or used to live in Monterrey:

Are there many americans roaming around?
I know lately it has seen an uptick in violence, but has it gotten bad?
Any other observations, opinions or advice for a 26 year old american with upper beginner to lower intermediate spanish skills 

Thanks a bunch, I hope to contribute much more in the future(newbie)
-Jeff


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've met a lot of students doing a year abroad in Monterrey traveling here in the Yucatan. They seem to like the social life, but not much else about the city. But there are definitely a lot of them. The university there has a huge study abroad program.


----------



## mexico-mvt (May 6, 2009)

*Question about the University*

Hi Jeff,

You mentioned the University in Guadalajara. Do you have its website? We're planning to move into Guadalajara so im looking for schools there as well. Hope you can send me. Thanks!


----------



## mexico-mvt (May 6, 2009)

Forgot to ask: You mentioned 'online,' so do they accept online schooling there?


----------



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have never been to the UAG website because my program is through a school in the US, so I always use the school in the US's website. But I am sure it is something like uag.com.mx, if you go to google and type it in, i am sure it will be one of the first that pops up


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The University of Guadalajara website is Universidad de Guadalajara and www.uag.edu/


----------

